# help



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Olivia has had 3 so far. one is very weak. what can I give him?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Goatade... 2-3 cc's... is he warm or chilled? Make sure he gets mommas milk asap.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies...

give Bo-se shot .... the kid is selenium deficient.

Also if the kid isn't chilled give it some colostrum in a syringe...


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

don't have any goatade.. we are trying to keep him warm but i think he is a little chilled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can you take a temp? If he is under 100 degree's ...it is hypothermia =and the temp needs to come up.... don't feed the baby until the temp is at least 100 degree's.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

if hes chilled put him in a plastic bag (head out of course) and submerge the bag in warm water. this will raise his core temp. 

nutri drench will help, bo-se would be good


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry to leave you all hanging. Wow! what a night. Olivia had 6. 3 doelings and 3 bucklings. Its 3:30am and I am sooooo tired. Not nearly as tired as poor Olivia I am sure. I got some pics of them and will post tomorrow. Thanks everyone


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

WoW! SIX! Oh my!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! You have your hands full
Will you be bottle feeding any of them?
How is the weak one doing?

congrats on all your new kiddos!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the 6 kids wow!

for weak kids you should give a mixture of whiskey, karo syrup and coffee this gives them a boost (whiskey is optional)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, that a lot! Congrats on the new "herd." :leap: 

Yep, try giving Bo-Se and coffee, karo, whiskey mixture to give them a boost. Make sure their temps are above 100 before giving milk.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Its the whiskey, karo syrup and coffee, I was trying to think of last night. And with all the activity, it just wouldn't come to me. I gave the lil guy a touch of molasses from my finger. And they all got nutra drench and some nursing from Olivia. Plus they got some bottle, all except the biggest boy, who was last born, breech, presenting with his rear. I had to plull his rear legs forward to get him out and he is a thriving little piggy. (big piggy. lol) I am going to the barn now and check on them.
thanks again


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, Anna was right! Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

holy goats! 6 kids??? that's an entire herd, I glad you were there for moral support and to help with the delivery! pics..when you're not so tired


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:shocked:, you won't need to buy any new additions after this right?  You've got you're own herd from one goat!!
LOL> 
Congrats!!! 
Can't wait for pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumbup: :hug: wow 6 :shocked:


----------

